# W8 reliability?



## BiggerMike (Dec 23, 2007)

A search seems to indicate that there are some significant reliability problems with the W8. Can someone who's an expert on the engine please briefly summarize the issues that can arise? I am looking at a car in the low $1x,xxx range with less than 50k miles and all service records. If an extended warranty is recommended, which is the best?
Thanks.


----------



## vwportal (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: W8 reliability? (BiggerMike)*

I bought my W8 6spd manual from Chicago and had it shipped out here to Phoenix, it only had 9,000 miles on it! Because of the low mileage and extended warranty I'm not worried and it just flipped to 30k miles. This is my fourth higher end vdub and I can tell you that it is love/hate relationship. I paid 29,000 after taxes and shipping costs to get out here($800 for ship). The heated seats went out and the element is built into the bottom of the seat which costs over a 1k per seat, lucky for me I have the warranty. All parts that have been worked on have been shipped from Germany and usually take a week to get here, another thing to consider. My last point would be this, the 6spd manual does 0-60 in 5.9sec and the auto in 6.4, this is where the love comes in. Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 reliability? (vwportal)*

the seats are recalled now, so dont worry about payin for those at all.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 reliability? (BiggerMike)*

the only real concern, potentially, but not likely, are the cam adjusters.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: W8 reliability? (jnesta21)*

W8


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

I love my w8 no problem except for an injector in 65k


----------



## WazzuGTI (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm not an expert, but I did have a W8 sport wagon for about 2 months, here's the story; mine was an '03 with 62,xxx miles on it, bought cpo (I love VW's but I know how they are and a warranty was mandatory for me). I paid $20,500 for it in november of '06. I had it for about six weeks when one day I got in it and it was running rough and the check engine light was on. I had it towed to the dealership, and later found out that the cam adjustors had gone out, my engine was full of metal filings, and would need an $8k rebuild (on VW's dime, of course). Also, the car had tranny problems. When I would get in it after not having driven it for a while, I noticed it would shift late on the first shift. At times it would also feel like the hand brake would stick, even though it was clearly not engaged. I took it to the dealer I bought it from (this was after the rebuild). They, of course, couldn't find an issue. I loved the car, besides it being an automatic, but at this point I had had enough. The dealer I bought it from gave me $20k for trade in and I bought an '07 gti (which has already spent several days in at the dealer to get some things replaced, and at the time it had 5,00 gently driven miles on it. Gotta love VW reliability). Every time I see a passat wagon I'm a little sad, and on the rare occasion I see a W8 I really miss mine, but I felt like keeping the W8 would have been a bad choice. The other day I was looking through a cars for sale mag, and I saw my W8 in there for $13k, the dealer had apparently wholesaled it. Also, the service manager at the dealer that did the rebuild told me that W8 is not know for reliability, and its one of the more costly to maintain engines made by VW.


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

W8 and reliability should not go in the same sentence. I had one for about 6 months that I purchased used from a VW dealer and purchased the extended warranty. I had problems with my cam adjusters also and was very thankful it was under warranty. Also, the Tiptronic was buggy on mis-shifts and hard shifts even after the module was replaced. Couple that with a number of other small issues and called it enough. I traded the car in on a new Audi A4 and was much more happy. Now, I have the Audi S4 Avant and loving it. The guys at the Audi Service Center just shake their heads when I talk about W model engines.
Cheers,
Chuck


----------



## vwportal (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: W8 reliability? (BiggerMike)*

Like I said, it's a love hate relationship! Always purchase your extended warranty from VW, any authorized dealer will sell it to you.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

I have an '03 wagon. Bought it last July with 36k on it for $17k. Paid an extra $1400 for a 100k/5yr full warranty. Just like everyone else, it is definitley a love/hate relationship! I have had approx $8k worth of work and only had to pay my deductable each time of $100, totaling approx $600. I even have aftermarket stuff done and the dealer has no problem with it. Great car, buy one.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 reliability? (BiggerMike)*

I've had my w8 for almost 2 years, so far so good, not anything big has happened and I 've never enjoyed a car more than my w8. I bought it used at 29K and now have 55K on it. What has gone wrong on it are the following 1. brake sensor went at 34K and was replaced under warrantee. 2. CV joints leaked fluid and needed replacing at 53K, that was 800 bucks and NOT cover under extended warrantee. 3. cruise control has NEVER worked on the car and the dealer doesnt fix it as they cant find anything wrong.. since I dont use cruise very often its not a huge deal for me and I havent forced the issue with the dealer.


----------



## vwportal (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: W8 reliability? (flavin42)*

an update to my W8 story, it turned out that my cam adjuster went out which was a little more than just a sensor which they first thought. I'm now on week 5 in a loaner car, today will be second time its supposed to be ready, they got the engine back in and there was an oil leak from the head gasket which they are finishing up today, hopefully. During these past many weeks I've come to the conclusion that its time to sell. My warranty is almost up so I need to by an extended one, I test drove the R32 but I'm still not impressed enough. If I stay with veedub it will be with a GTI, I figure I can afford to spend a couple of grand on a chip and minor upgrades and out perform where I'm at now.


----------

